# stance width help please



## areveruz (Jul 10, 2012)

The best advice that I can give is that there is no "best"stance width. It's all personal preference. Whatever you're most comfortable with is the best answer. So, what I would do if I were you would be to start at shoulder width and then play with it. Probably going wider rather than narrow if you're looking to progress with your freestyle riding.


----------



## gemini6189 (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks, thats what I was thinking


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Like areveruz said, there really is no best stance. Just for some perspective, I ride a 25" stance and I'm 6'. I don't know too many who ride it that wide. I've read Seb Toots and Halldor both ride 24.5 and they're both 5'7".


----------



## gemini6189 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, thats why I was worried my width was a little too narrow, but I'll give it a try and adjust. If I ever get to rails I'll probably widen it for balance. Not there quite yet lol


----------

